# Info par produktiem >  Drošības sistēmas

## Flip

Gribēju noskaidrot ko vislabāk izvēlēties no drošības sistēmām, ja ir nepieciešams novērot piekļuvi (ar magnētisko durvju sensoru, avi kustības sensoru) un nogādāt par to informāciju uz GSM (ar SMS) vai arī caur LAN uz e-pastu. Nebūtu slikti ja arī cenas iekļautos ap 200 ls.

----------


## Jon

Būs slikti - par 200 lašiem šodien sanāk vien vienkārša drošības sistēma ar izeju uz landline telefona līniju. Datu pārraide un zvani uz mobilajiem telefoniem iespējami, ja ir šāda līnija (Lattelecom vai taml.) Visi paneļi, kas satur GSM moduli, nav lēti. Negribu neko iestāstīt; apmeklē tādus kantorus kā *Loks*, *Protec* un *PVK*. Pēdējiem ir čehu Jablotron paneļi ar GSM un labāko attiecību fīčas/cena. 
Protams, ja sistēmas projektēšanu un izveidi uztic man, es pats atrisinu visas problēmas.

----------

